# Rhino beetle Chalcosoma atlas



## orionmystery

Rhinoceros beetle, _Chalcosoma atlas_ or _C. caucasus_?

Many of these handsome beetles in Maliau Basin. Part I and Part II:

Maliau Basin | Up Close with Nature
Maliau Basin - Part II | Up Close with Nature






















Think this one is different sp.






More beetles: Some amazing Malaysian beetles! | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Omofo

Great shots! Were these handheld?


----------



## orionmystery

Thanks Omofo. All on tripod.


----------



## Liamsford

Crazy looking thing


----------



## orionmystery

Liamsford said:


> Crazy looking thing



Thanks for the comment.


----------

